# Delivery



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the fast dispatch sadly DPD are messing around.

It should have been with me on Friday but it's gotten weird.

It's been like this since you dispatched :

We have your parcel, and it's on its way to your nearest depot in Ecclesfield	
15505358090190

Status hasn't changed since Thursday 

Clean and Shiny Car Care Store - Order 1694


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Pepsilol

I will send a mail to DPD now and find out why its not moving. My apologies for the delays on it. 

Normally DPD's service is spot on.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Again, 

I have just spoken to DPD and they have advised it was delivered today at 11.22 and signed for by Cross. 

Hopefully its now there with you. :thumb:


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

Don't know anyone called Cross..only 3 of us in the building 

It comes back to me as still on the way to the depot.


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

Tried calling you but goes to voicemail.

It's still the same on the way to depot for me


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

Spoke with DPD myself, they confirmed it hasn't been delivered nor has it even arrived into Sheffield.
They are now doing a parcel search as they think its gotten lost somewhere.

I'd like you to do something about this as I need my goods.

Thanks


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I fully understand your frustrations here Pepsilol but I have to ask whether you have got any other way of getting in touch with the supplier/trader to resolve this other than by way of a Forum thread?

I agree with you that it seems very strange that DPD's records show it was signed for by someone no one knows and your own enquiries show it (i.e. the consignment) might be lost.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

pepsilol said:


> Spoke with DPD myself, they confirmed it hasn't been delivered nor has it even arrived into Sheffield.
> They are now doing a parcel search as they think its gotten lost somewhere.
> 
> I'd like you to do something about this as I need my goods.
> ...


Hi Pepsilol,

Apologies for not getting to the call, today has been exceptionally busy with calls where we have been closed for the bank holiday weekend and reopened today.

Please also accept my apologies for the delivery issues you are experiencing.

Below is your tracking details:









As you can see from the tracking the order was shipped on the 21st August the same day you ordered and this should have been delivered on Friday 22nd August.

Its unusual for DPD to lose a parcel so on Friday night I did try and put a trace on it but our local depot advised me that they could not speak to the other depots until this morning.

I have just spoken to DPD again and they obviously have a trace on the parcel. There is a possibility that the parcel may have been lost but as you have asked me to do something about it today rather than wait for the scan to be confirmed as lost I am going to reship your complete order again.

You will get some further details from DPD this evening and tracking information. If it does get delivered in the meantime and you end up with 2 parcels I would appreciate your assistance in returning one of the parcels back to ourselves (or simply refusing it from DPD :thumb

Once again my apologies but when it comes to third party delivery companies we have very little control over the delivery 

If you want to discuss further with me please feel free to drop me a line at john @ cleanandshiny.co.uk (without the spaces) or on 01252 533250


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

That's great! DPD have just emailed me confirming a search going on for it. If it comes to me I'll forward it back to you. If not then let me know and I'll help with any claim


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

No worries, as I say you will get an email later today confirming the second shipment. 

Unfortunately with the bank holiday in the middle it has slowed the tracing of it down.


----------



## pepsilol (Aug 18, 2014)

I got the replacement set today! Still not show of the 1st dispatch nor any updates from DPD though.


----------

